# Pulsar Kinetic



## citizensmith (May 17, 2006)

just bought a pulsar kinetic .I know sekio make these watches ,so did i pay Â£20 odd pound less because of the brand name?


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

I might well be completely wrong, but I believe that Seiko use the same kinetic movement in the Pulsar and Seiko ranges. I presume that the materials used in the Pulsar's might not be up to the same standard as the own brand, but knowing Seiko I wouldn't be surprised if they are in fact of the same high quality









The movement number in my Seiko Kinetic is 5M62...maybe you could let me know if that matches what's in your Pulsar?

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## rifleman (Oct 19, 2004)

citizensmith said:


> just bought a pulsar kinetic .I know sekio make these watches ,so did i pay Â£20 odd pound less because of the brand name?


Yes

Exactly same movement


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

I noticed the Pulsar PXH299 Kinetic on the Argos website a while ago but have only just been able to track down the model number through US sites (you know how Argos is for not listing *any* useful information on anything!









To my eye it has a vaguely Black Monster'esque look to it...


----------



## citizensmith (May 17, 2006)

andy100 said:


> I might well be completely wrong, but I believe that Seiko use the same kinetic movement in the Pulsar and Seiko ranges. I presume that the materials used in the Pulsar's might not be up to the same standard as the own brand, but knowing Seiko I wouldn't be surprised if they are in fact of the same high quality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just hadr a look YT57B ,not sure if this a cheaper movement?


----------



## rifleman (Oct 19, 2004)

Seiko and Pulsar also use exactly the same movements in their solar quartz watches.


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Seeing as I've got bugger all work to do at the office today, I've just done a search around here and on tz-uk for Pulsar. It seems that both Pulsar and Lorus watches are thought of as highly as Seiko's (someone correct me if I'm wrong







)

I might actually start considering one myself as a beater, seeing as I'm probably going to be searching for a another new watch soon


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Must be everybody taking a long weekend then...bloody quiet here today as well, not that I'm complaining, gives me time to catch up on my watch reading









Best regards David


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Must be everybody taking a long weekend then...bloody quiet here today as well, not that I'm complaining, gives me time to catch up on my watch reading
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both my bosses on leave today...lovely and peaceful!

I've taken Tuesday myself, just to extend the peace...

'Never take the same holiday as your boss'


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

here's my pulsar kinetic (ex paulus), cal 5m42










it hasn't stopped yet (had it a couple of months or so)and i've not really worn it









i also have a lorus (pretty beat up crystal- worn for work







)

regards, john


----------

